# what do YOU use your 187 brush for?



## user2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Everytime I go to my counter this funny "skunk" catches my attention!
And when it was recommended for applying the MSFs, I found it even more exciting!

I'm torn between buying or nut buying this one because it's extremely pricey (€55)!

So help me..
Do I need it or not?


----------



## Sanne (Aug 12, 2005)

yes!
I was told that the short black hairs apply the color of the MSF, and the white hairs polish the sparkly parts. it's also great for (too) pigmented blushers, and bronzers. it can also be used for applying liquid foundation.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 12, 2005)

ditto what sanne said!  it's GREAT if u don't want to over apply whatever product u r using.. gives a nice sheer flawless finish.. love it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 12, 2005)

*I LOVE this brush. I held off getting it b/c it is pricey ($40 US), but I finally splurged and ya know what...it's worth every penny. It's so soft and easy to work with. It makes blush, bronzer and foundation look flawless!! Such a GREAT investment!!!*


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 12, 2005)

I asked about this in recommendations but got no reply. The prescriptives bronzer brush is $32.00 and looks fuller to me. I haven't tried it but am tempted to get the prescriptives one. Check it out before you get the 187.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2005)

You definitely need this brush as it makes the MSF look so natural. 
It really is worth it's price.


----------



## shellebell (Aug 12, 2005)

Probably not much help but I always hear raves about this brush. Am waiting for it as I won one on ebay(also won a large contour brush both for £25 which is about $45) , but I have no MSF to use with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .sorry to hi jack VuittonVictim but I just want to ask can this brush be used with blot powder?


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 12, 2005)

i love love love love LOVE my 187 brush.. i wasnt going to get it.. but.. my MA convinced me.. and now i use it for my skin finishes and pressed powders...


----------



## Scrangie (Aug 13, 2005)

I bought it cause it looked cool and it was so soft I couldn't stop playing with it...

Total impulse buy, but now I'm soooooo glad I did it.  It's perfect for any sort of shimmery product because it makes it look luminous instead of glittery...

Also perfect for blush, sometimes I have a heavy hand but this brush practically melts it into my skin and makes it glow.

This brush is a must have, in my opinion.  If not for using, just for playing with cause it's like a fluffy little... bunny?  Hehehehe.


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 14, 2005)

Love it!!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 14, 2005)

I must say this brush my hands down fave MAC brush. Its great for applying bronzer because it goes on mighter and blends in better...I also love using it for my MSFs too. I sometimes use it for my blot powder, but i havent tried using my liquid foundation with it yet...im scared to.


----------



## anuy (Aug 16, 2005)

but its so expensive! even on ebay! *sigh*


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 16, 2005)

I have two!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear to god, the 187 is one of my favorite brushes.  I keep one for studio fix (it makes me look so natural and flawless) and one for my blushes/skin finishes.  When I have more time I'll probably pick up another one for blushes.  It's so easy to blend and apply, and it feels really smooth.  Definitely get it.


----------



## Monique0a (Aug 18, 2005)

I LOVE this brush but I use it primarily for applying blush with the added benefit of smoothing and evening out my foundation, powder, bronzer application.  However, having said all that, I wouldn't have paid full price for it.  I got it from a CCO store for $32


----------



## perpetuallycute (Aug 19, 2005)

The 187 is definately my favourite mac brush.  I use it for the MSF, bronzer, and anything with any sort of sparkle in it.  Its perfect!
Its very pricey, but its totally worth it, IMO.  

Also, I've tried the Flirt! skunk brush from kohls because every one is talking about how similar they are - but seriously, there is no comparison! the 187 is just amazing!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 19, 2005)

i <3 this brush so much i got another one today (aLong with some naturaLLy eccentric stuff...piggeees...and other brushes)!!! this MAC addiction is shure making me broke!!! anyone bOoking any commerciaLs?!? i'm avaiLable hehehehe


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how much it is at UK counter? £27?

Also is it wise to use the brush for different products in one sitting? As in use it to apply Blot Powder and then blush/MSF afterwards without cleaning it?


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 19, 2005)

I love my skunk brush.. its for lighter apps especially with the Skinfinishes, blushes, powders .. a lil on the expensive side but totally worth it!    You can also use it to apply foundation if you so choose goes on a lil lighter then the 190!


----------



## ohoffman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,
I bought the Flirt version from Kohl's an hour ago.  I heard it is typically the same brush as MAC's.  The major difference is that it is only $6.00!  Yay! My wallet loved that!  The MA at Kohl's told me Flirt is an Estee Lauder company.  You may want to go check it out.  I don't know if this is with all Kohl's but if you buy 2 items you get a free black mascara!


----------



## shellebell (Aug 20, 2005)

I have the brush, its so soft and gives me a light application of blot powder. 
Sushi Flower, I read that it was about £27 and I use it for different products in one sitting. I got the 187 brush,168 large contour brush and 318 lipbrush all for £27 from ebay. All brand new and I love them all!


----------



## Kim. (Aug 27, 2006)

*187 Brush*

Can the 187 brush be used for powder and powder foundations, I know a lot of you use it on your MSF's but I kinda missed out on it. I'm planning on buying the 187 for blush/bronzing/shading but I'm curious to know if it can also be used for powders..

Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_Can the 187 brush be used for powder and powder foundations, I know a lot of you use it on your MSF's but I kinda missed out on it. I'm planning on buying the 187 for blush/bronzing/shading but I'm curious to know if it can also be used for powders..

Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I use it with my Studio Fix compact and I think it works really well!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 27, 2006)

i use it with my Lancome Dual finish- it works great.
I have 2 187s- one for Dual Finish and 1 for blushes/msf's/bronzers.


----------



## ette (Aug 27, 2006)

I use it with my Studio Fix and it's really nice!! Especially since I use two different shades of SF right now (C25 and C40) it makes them sheer so the color is mixed.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 27, 2006)

i have just started using my MSF for studio fix powder and loose blot powder. i don't know why it never dawned on me to try doing so before, but it works amazingly well! the 187 works perfectly on just about every powder or liquid face product. just make sure to keep the brush clean between product switches, or things could come out looking kind of muddy.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 28, 2006)

I use it with my loose powder. it's awesome! it picks up the perfect amount of powder, making it look really natural. AND it's awesome to use with a liquid such as: select spf 15/hyper real/select tint. I've also seen other ma's at my counter using it to blend out creams such as the studio stick foundation. This brush is awesome!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 28, 2006)

one great thing i noticed- when i started using 187 with my pressed powder i'm now able to finish the whole compact. Before 187, when i was using their puff, the oils from my face got trasnferred to the powder and it would get a hard film on the surface about 3/4 way in, so i would just toss it because it would get impossible to get a good color pay-off.


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually use my 187 brush with practically all of my face products including cream and liquid textures. It's amazing with stick foundation and hyper real. Try it, I promise you'll love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i have just started using my MSF for studio fix powder and loose blot powder. i don't know why it never dawned on me to try doing so before, but it works amazingly well! the 187 works perfectly on just about every powder or liquid face product. just make sure to keep the brush clean between product switches, or things could come out looking kind of muddy._

 

ditto! i use it for all my powders.. actually i have 2.. one for powders and one for liquids cos i'm anal like that


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *idreamincolor* 
_I actually use my 187 brush with practically all of my face products including cream and liquid textures. It's amazing with stick foundation and hyper real. Try it, I promise you'll love it!_

 
me too, i use it for just about everything face related!!!!!!


----------



## user46 (Jul 24, 2007)

i've seen alot of people use this brush several different ways, and i'm going to get it tomorrow! i just wanted to see how many different things there are to do with it. thanks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 24, 2007)

I only use it for my MSFs. I've heard others use it for foundation and creme blush.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jul 24, 2007)

I use it for my liquid foundation. It's the only way to keep my foundation on my face and not too dark.


----------



## kymmilee (Jul 24, 2007)

i use it for blush, msf, and mineral foundation


----------



## neotrad (Jul 24, 2007)

I use it for applying MAC Mineralize Skinfinish, and sometimes blushes that are intense color for light application. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This beautiful make up artist told me that she uses the 187 to apply her liquid/creme type foundations as well.


----------



## clamster (Jul 24, 2007)

eee I just got mine with the novel twist brush set which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!!!!!!! I have used it with studio fix, blot powder, blushes, shooting star MSF, stila sun,mineral concealer, but I heard when used for liquid foundations, its AMazing. Haven't tried that yet.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 24, 2007)

I just use it to highlight with MSF's or more sparkly blushers.


----------



## happythermia (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 2 - one that I use for liquid products (blushcremes, foundations, etc) and the other one I use for msfs, bronzers and powder blushes


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 24, 2007)

i have 2 as well. one for cream and liquid products, and one for dry, powder products. the first one i use primarily on blushcremes, studio fix fluid, studio tech foundation, and moistureblend foundation. the second for MSFs, natural MSF, loose bronzing powder, and powder blushes.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 24, 2007)

I mainly use the 187 and 188 for foundation.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 25, 2007)

for my msf's and thats pretty much it


----------



## karinaf (Jul 25, 2007)

I use it to apply bronzer all over so that I dont need to get a darker foundation in the summertime, hahah.  I've also used it for blushes and msfs, but the bronzer is its main use at the moment.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 25, 2007)

I use it for blushes, highlighters and powders.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't have the 187, i have the Sephora Stippling brush. I only have one- but am ordering another. I use the one i have for MSFs and blushes, ect.
The second will be used for Natural MSF, BE, ect.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 28, 2007)

blushcremes, beautypowders, and msfs!


----------



## me_jelly (Jul 28, 2007)

I use it for foundation (well, the 188), blush, highlighters, buffing powder and MSFs


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 28, 2007)

i use it on my cheeks for achieving a "glow" with MSFs, Beauty Powders, and shimmery blushes


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 29, 2007)

I also have 2. I use one for my studio fix fluid and the other for my MSFs and sometimes blush.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 29, 2007)

I just got one last week, and I love it! I decided to use it only for my MSF's


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

I love my 187 brush!  I apply my liquid foundation with the 190 brush, then spread and blend it out with my 187.  I then apply my loose powder and blend it with the 187.  Finally, I do the same with my blush--blend it after application with the 187!  The fact that I used it for a liquid and then 2 powders doesn't seem to matter.  This brush is one of my all time favorites!

Karyn


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've applied shimmering creams with it, and also blush, cream blush & MSFs. If I used liquid foundation, I'd use it for that too.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 30, 2007)

*I use it to apply blush (usually NARS blushes, for some reason). I also love it for applying Beauty Powders..And, of course I use it for MSF's.  Sometimes I use it for Cremeblushes....but more often than not I use the MAC cheek brush and my fingers to blend out when using Cremeblushes.*

*I'd like to try app'ing foundation with it, but I'd like to get another 187 specifically for liquids...it's too much of a pain in the ass to clean it when you're going from liquid to powder products.*

*I did just get the 188...I like it, but not as much as it's older sister~  Still haven't found out what I like to use it (#188 ) *best* for....I am going to try it on my lids next time and see if it's a good brush for an all-over lid "wash".....We'll see......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 31, 2007)

I have two. I use one for blush & one for MSF/powder/Bare Minerals


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 31, 2007)

Just got mine a couple of weeks ago &so far I LOVE it. I've only used it for blushes & MSFs, but when I wear liquid foundation, I'll definitely use it because I think the lightness of the brush will apply a liquid nicely without making it look cakey.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm shocked more people don't use it for their liquid and/or cream foundations! It really gives that coveted "airbrushed look".

I use the 188 for cream blushes, and am going to get another one for more detailed highlighting using my MSFs and other shimmer products like Belightful.


----------



## Cruzpop (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the Stippling brush by Sephora, yeah it's basically the same thing. I love using the brush for my foundation. I first put on my foundation with my regular foundation brush and then after that I used the Stippling brush to blend/slighty buff the foundation until it's even all over.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 3, 2007)

187 for foundation in any form, 187 for MSFs/ bronzers, 188 for blush as it's smaller and allows for better control


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 4, 2007)

Moisturizer, primer, liquid foundation, powder, bronzer, blush.

Um pretty much ANYTHING! :-D


----------



## fresh76 (Sep 4, 2007)

i use the big 187 for liquid foundations, and my 187SE for blushes and bronzers


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I use it for blushes, highlighters and powders._

 
Same.


----------



## Azuresyren (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll use mine for blushes; I already have an awesome foundation brush. 

This thread really makes me pine for the 187! Mmmmmm..


----------



## diamondinthesky (Sep 21, 2007)

i use it to apply blush and to blend my blush and contour together to get a nice blended look


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azuresyren* 

 
_I'll use mine for blushes; I already have an awesome foundation brush. 

This thread really makes me pine for the 187! Mmmmmm.._

 
Can I ask what your awesome foundation brush is? I am on the hunt for a great foundation brush.


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 17, 2007)

*How to use the 187*

Alright guys i bought the holiday face gift set and i was a little disappointed when i got my package cuz the brushes were so small. anywho i have heard a lot about the 187 and was really excited to get it but am a little confused as to how to use it. Why are there two layers of hair? What is the purpose of the black bristles that end before the brush does? are the black hairs supposed to make contact with my face?


sorry if these are dumb questions, but tia for those who know


----------



## Glassdoll (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How to use the 187*

the black bristles aren't supposed to come into contact ur face, well, when i use the brush it doesn't at least (unless i'm using it the wrong way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Anyways, i use the 187 to apply my MSF's cos with this brush, it applies ur MSF (or blush or whatever ur applying)  really lightly. I guess the black bristles are there to make the brush less dense. I'm not too sure though, i'm just guessing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe u could check out this thread on the 187?
http://specktra.net/f256/187-brush-33360/


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How to use the 187*

there actually isn't two layers.  the white hairs are white all the way down, same with the black ones.  the black ones are just shorter than the white ones, giving the look of a hair that is black at the base and white at the top. 

the short black ones are there to space out the the white ones.  this cause less hair to pick up product and less product deposited on the face.  this makes foundation and highly pigmented products to go on shearer.

you can use it to apply cream/liquid foundation (giving an airbrushed looked), cream/powder blush (highly pigmented goes on lighter), MSF (it was launched with these initially), and pretty much any and every product you can imagine.


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: How to use the 187*

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got the Face brush set and my fave brush is the 187. I use it for my SFF foundation. I pour a bit on the back of my left hand, dab the tips of the brush into it and stipple (dab lightly all over) onto a section of my face.  then when the brush is almost dry, I buff the fdn lightly all over.  After I apply cream blush and my eyeshadow base, I again use my 187 to buff in my pressed Blot powder.  I wash my 187 every night and it's gotten nice and fluffy.  I love it so much I'm ordering a full size with my next order (mac.com or macys.com) Hope this helps!

PS I've also used this for blush and it's amazing how easy it is to apply deeply pigmented blushes.


----------

